# Sau sinh bao lâu thì mẹ được nhuộm tóc?



## hong nhung

*Trong thời kỳ mang thai, nhiều bà mẹ đã phải "kìm nén" nhu cầu thiết yếu là làm đẹp vì vậy sau khi sinh, các chị em phụ nữ đều mong muốn được nhanh chóng "tút tát" lại nhan sắc. Tuy nhiên việc sử dụng hóa chất trong thời gian này có thực sự an toàn cho con?*

*Nhuộm tóc sau sinh: Nên hay không nên?*
Khi mang bầu và sau khi sinh con, phụ nữ thường có sự thay đổi lớn về ngoại hình. Không chỉ thân hình trở nên "sồ sề" hơn, nhan sắc "xuống dốc" mà tóc của các chị em cũng trở nên xơ rối hơn. Chính vì vậy đã xảy ra không ít trường hợp các mẹ bị trầm cảm sau sinh vì không thể nhận ra bản thân trước gương. Vì thế mà bên cạnh việc chăm sóc con thì chăm sóc bản thân trong thời gian này cũng rất quan trọng.




_Nhuộm tóc sau sinh: Nên hay không nên?_
​Để "tút tát" lại nhan sắc, nhiều chị em thường chọn lựa phương pháp nhuộm tóc. Tuy nhiên việc nhuộm tóc sau sinh là nên hay không nên? Đây vẫn là câu hỏi được tranh cãi nhiều trên các diễn đàn của các bà mẹ trẻ.

Được biết, trong thuốc nhuộm tóc có các thành phần muối Acetate chì, muối  Citrate Bismuth… làm tóc thay đổi dần dần theo màu khác. Nếu lúc nhuộm sơ ý để thuốc dính vào mắt thì có thể làm giảm thị lực, gây dị ứng da.




_Sau sinh bao lâu thì mẹ được nhuộm tóc?_​ 
Đặc biệt, đối với các mẹ sau khi sinh, trong quá trình làm tóc sẽ khó tránh khỏi những tai nạn việc thuốc nhuộm các chất trong các loại thuốc khác ngấm vào da đầu có thể khiến các mẹ bị rụng tóc sau sinh hay bị đau đầu (do lúc ép tóc người ta sẽ dùng lực kéo mạnh sát chân tóc). Với những bà mẹ có làn da nhạy cảm với các chất thuốc thì nên cẩn thận suy nghĩ lựa chọn nhu cầu làm đẹp cho mình hay sức khỏe cho em bé.

*Sau sinh bao lâu thì mẹ được nhuộm tóc?*
Các chuyên gia khuyên các mẹ chỉ nên nhuộm tóc sau khi cai sữa để đảm bảo an toàn cho bé. Đặc biệt là trong 6 tháng đầu sau sinh, các mẹ không nên nhuộm tóc vì đây là khoảng thời gian cơ thể mẹ còn đang trong quá trình phục hồi để lấy lại sức khỏe và ngoài 6 tháng cũng là lúc bé đã có những phát triển thể chất nhất định, cơ thể của bé cũng cứng cáp hơn để miễn dịch với những tác động từ bên ngoài môi trường, giảm thiểu tối đa những tác hại có thể xảy đến.

*Những lưu ý cho các mẹ sau sinh đi làm tóc*
Các mẹ nên lựa chọn loại thuốc đảm bảo chất lượng cũng như hạn chế các chất hóa học nguy hiểm có ảnh hưởng tới sức khỏe mẹ và bé.

Bên cạnh đó, các mẹ cũng tuyệt đối không được làm tóc khi mắc bệnh ngoài da hoặc bị thương ở vùng da cổ, da đầu và mặt vì khi đó các chất hóa học sẽ dễ ngấm qua các vết thương vào cơ thể.

Việc rửa da đầu nhẹ nhàng với nước sau khi nhuộm, không nên để các hóa chất ở da đầu quá lâu cũng là một cách để các mẹ giảm những tác động tiêu cực từ việc nhuộm tóc tới sức khỏe.

Nếu sơ ý làm thuốc dính vào mắt thì mẹ nên rửa bằng nước sạch rồi đến gặp ngay bác sĩ để kiểm tra.

_Nguồn: Suckhoenhi_​


----------



## Bé Dâu

trong thuốc nhuộm tóc có các thành phần muối Acetate chì, muối Citrate Bismuth… làm tóc thay đổi dần dần theo màu khác


----------

